# Pottying and uncircumcised boys



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

OK, I'm a complete newbie with this one. No one I know IRL has an intact boy my son's age or older.

My son will be 3 in November. He's initiated potty training on his own, and he's fully retractable. Should I teach him to retract before he pees? Obviously, it's not an issue because he can pee either way, but my concern is more about the potential mess as he learns to stand up to pee.


----------



## mother culture (Oct 19, 2004)

None of my sons including 7 year old can retract yet and they don't make a mess. They never sit to pee I think it goes against nature a bit. Really the foreskin is like a tiny baloon which gives them a split second more to aim and fire than boys with no foreskin.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

No need to retract


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

My 2.5 yr old just up and potty learned on his own two weeks ago. He is like 90% rectractile, as he loves to show off.







Anyway, he sits to pee most of the time, by his choice, but stands when the potty is too dirty or doesn't have a seat he can manage.







Captain Independent sometimes retracts to pee, retracting himself just a little tiny bit. Sometimes he doesn't retract at all, and yet other times he does "Look, Ma, no hands!!" and flails it about by swinging his hips.









So, I guess there's no right or wrong, whatever he chooses to do.







Not retracting certainly won't cause odor or anything, if that's what you (or anyone else) is concerned about.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

ds (2) potty learned about three months ago. he sits to pee, also - no need to retract at all (honestly, i don't even know if he can) - just an occasional reminder to point down.


----------



## I STIK M (Dec 12, 2004)

ohh, wow, reading this reminds me ds needs to learn to pee standing up! has been potty trained for some time but he sits, but dh sits, what, should dh start to stand, maybe ishould show him, i can stand! retracting, never even considered it, ds mainly does it when he is playing with "big dingle", not peeing. wait, if he trys to pee standing up we will have to do something about his balence, just falls over for no reason, now that would be a mess!!!


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

no need to retract, no need to stand up. Plenty of men sit down to pee. As for going against nature? Well, I hardly think toilets are part of nature, but I don't plan on encouraging my son to pee in the "woods".


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

My 2.5-year-old pees standing up. He's retractable enough that he *could* retract to pee, but he never has, and it doesn't spray or make a mess or whatever.
For what it's worth, my husband does retract to pee (and he'd love to learn that I'm discussing his elimination habits on the internet, no doubt), but I suspect that's more a matter of personal preference than anything else.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal* 
no need to retract, no need to stand up.

I agree! Retraction never even crossed my mind when DS1 was learning to use the potty.

We never explicitly taught him to stand up, either. At some point he figured out that it was something he wanted to do, and he and DH worked out the logistics of that.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

No need to retract at all. If he wants to fine if he dosnt want to that is fine to.

It is about personal preference for the most part.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

DH is 30, intact and has never retracted to pee









DS will be 3 in October and doesn't retract yet. He CAN pee standing up. Now if only I could get him to pay attention while he does it


----------



## myrmom (Aug 19, 2004)

My intact husband never retracts to pee and neither does my son...they both sit to pee as well...and as long as they live in my house will continue to do so...they can pee standing up in a public venue but there is no need for it at home.


----------



## goomjiji (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mother culture* 
None of my sons including 7 year old can retract yet

A little OT, but good to know that it could be LONG while before ds is fully retractable. Sometimes I worry as he plays and self retracts and I see this tiny little hole that his glans could never possbily fit through. Whew.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goomjiji* 
A little OT, but good to know that it could be LONG while before ds is fully retractable. Sometimes I worry as he plays and self retracts and I see this tiny little hole that his glans could never possbily fit through. Whew.

Some boys wont become retractable till well into their teen years when the hormones of puberty take over. It is a common misconception that there is a set age when it should happen and it has caused more than a few boys to be circed because of phimosis (the foreskin not being able to retract) when in fact if they had been given time it would have done what nature intended and retracted when it was ready


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

subbing,


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

All 3 of my boys are intact and only the middle one is mostly retractable, so no, you definitely do not need to retract. They should be the ones to initiate retraction, and when it happens naturally, have them retract and rinse in plain bathwater or in the shower.
My husband IS circumcised, and let me tell you he makes a bigger mess when peeing than any intact male.


----------



## naturalthinker (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow! great info!!!!! Thanks to all!

I just learned that my nephew was circumcised at 2 years because he was not 'retracted' (he was having other genital medical issues resolved at the time as well). From that, i took away that if the foreskin couldn't retract it was a problem. SOOO GLAD TO FIND OUT DIFFERENTLY!!!!

I'm going to have the first non-circumcised boy in all my family (including extended) for generations....


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

That poor little boy.







another victom of foreskin ignorent dr's







:

Anyone that has questions about the intact penis please come on over to the Case Against Circumcision part on this forum.


----------

